
Congrats, you have an all male panel - jackgavigan
http://allmalepanels.tumblr.com/
======
ascotan
I'm sure that a lot of these conferences had speakers by invitation and that
the only people that applied to speak were 'white males'. It's sad to see that
a more diverse speaker group didn't step up to the plate here.

I wholly support getting more women into technical fields (because we know
they are underrepresented as a population) but no one is going to force them
to do it. I'm not sure what the best way to do this is.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
> I'm sure that a lot of these conferences had speakers by invitation and that
> the only people that applied to speak were 'white males'.

How are 'speakers by invitation' and '[people] applied to speak' compatible?

------
Esau
More SJW nonsense. Moving on.

